# Russianstar " EXPERIENCES WITH CJC-1295 DAC"



## Russianstar (Feb 15, 2011)

*Russianstar " EXPERIENCES WITH CJC-1295 DAC" *

Firstly lets explain what the peptide CJC-1295 DAC is.

Molecular Formula: C152H252N44O42 

Molecular Weight: 3368.7

Sequence of CJC1295 (modified) without DAC: 

H-Tyr-(D)Ala-Asp-Ala-Ile-Phe-Thr-Gln-Ser-Tyr-Arg-Lys-Val-Leu-Ala- 

Gln-Leu-Ser-Ala-Arg-Lys-Leu-Leu-Gln-Asp-Ile-Leu-Ser-Arg-NH2 

CJC-1295 is a GHRH (the 44-amino acid long version) with 15 aminos removed, thus a total of 29 amino acids, and bound to DAC it is also called Drug Affinity Complex, and CJC-1295 is often referred to as GHRH with Drug Affinity Complex, this essentialy lengthens its life span.
This is how its life is lengthened.
The modification of growth hormone releasing factor with D-Ala, Gln, Ala, and Leu substitutions at positions 2, 8, 15, and 2 create a much more stable peptide with the substitution at position 2 to prevent DPP-IV cleavage, position 8 to reduce asparagine rearrangement or amide hydrolysis to aspartic acid, position 15 to enhance bioactivity, and position 27 to prevent methionine oxidation. By utilising the Drug Affinity Complex technology to GRF, the peptide selectively binds to circulating albumin after subcutaneous administration, thus prolonging its half-life.
As you may notice its basicly semorelin with 15 aminos removed. This was because semorelin degrades too rapidly to really make it a viable cost efficient option.
So they bonded it with an attached 3-maleimidopropionic acid (MPA) unit, which results in binding to albumin after exogenous injection into blood plasma, and creates a far longer half life, this is the DAC, or druf affinity complex i made referance to earlier.
Now it works by this action as its a GHRH, or growth hormone releasing hormone, In the healthy human body, large amounts of growth hormone are stored in the pituitary. The cells within the pituitary release growth hormone in response to signalling by GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone) Then the peptide Ghrelin is (of which GHRPs - Growth Hormone Releasing Peptides - are mimetics), inhibited from releasing these stores by Somatostatin. GHRH and Ghrelin act on different populations of somatotropes (GH releasing cells). GHRP and Ghrelin increase the number of somatotropes releasing GH but not the amount released by each cell.
GHRH affects both the number of secreting cells and - moreso - the amount they are actualy able to secrete. GHRH and Ghrelin are released in specific patterns that vary depending on what the person involved is doing, or has been doing post-exercise. Now CJC-1295 DAC has been proven to stimulate slow wave sleep, and this is the period of sleep when most of your bodys repairing work takes place on muscles and tissues etc.
Now most people can and will make GH in their own pituitary gland, but not everyone can release it in the amounts needed, so from a medicinal point CJC-1295 DAC can be very beneficial.

Now for its benefits to reach full potential, somatostatin needs to be inhibited because we have just seen it inhibits gh release, so by using a compound known as an Acetylcholineesterase inhibitor, now Acetylcholineesterase inhibits acetylcholine, and Acetylcholine inhibits somatostatin, so we want Acetylcholine in abundance, so by using an Acetylcholineesterase inhibitor, we allow acetylcholine to inhibit somatostatin, so increasing the amount of gh released when using CJC-1295DAC. Got it? Ok re read that last passage.
The best of these Acetylcholineesterase inhibitors and there are lots like..
Physostigmine
Neostigmine
Pyridostigmine
Ambenonium
Demarcarium
Rivastigmine
Phenanthrene derivatives 
Galantamine
Piperidines 
Donepezil, also known as E2020
Tacrine, also known as tetrahydroaminoacridine (THA')
Edrophonium
Huperzine A
Ladostigil, 
Of the ones ive tried Huperzine A is the very best, and fairly cheap, now by adding ECGCs from green tea, as these ECGCs will transport the huperzine better so finding the receptor it needs the effects are even stronger on inhbiting the acetylcholineesterase.
Otherwise a really good one i used recently was Horny goat weed, its the only one i know that actualy increases acetylcholine as it inhibits the enzyme acetylcholinesterase.
Personally i rate this as my favourite peptide, you get nearly a constant surge in gh especialy if you add in say huperzine A, you get all the benefits of hgh, improved body composition, anabolic effects, injury recovery, improved skin, the full works, and at a very good price, far cheaper than real gh.
I have found that between 2000mcg -5000mcg a week has given me great results, increased bodymass over a 15 week period of nearly 9lbs, thats not weight gained, thats pure muscle and fat loss, You get all the same benefits of hgh, but you get them constantly, not just in one or 2 surges when you use the injections.
Now i would use this in fat deposits as i noticed a reduction when i did so quite quickly, and directly into a muscle with this is quite painfull to say the least, so thats a no no from me.
Expect to see results after just a couple of weeks, and the large amounts of igf-1 released will really add some muscle when incoorporated with a good diet and training regime.

There are no sides ive seen with cjc just positive ones except for the amazingly strong head rush you get about 20 mins after the injection, this a tell tale sign as to wether or not you have the real thing.
Remember the pulses are not as big as when you use GHRP-6, but rather its a continuous elevation of gh secretion peaking about 2 hours after the injection and staying elevated for 14 days. I use it 4 times a week in 500mcg doses and find this to be perfect for maintaining muscle when unable to train, say because of injury, and improving skin tone and health.
3500mcg is a far more anabolic dose and muscle mass will be noticeably improved after 4 weeks, and the skin will start to take on that shredded ultra thin look that gh users get before competitions.
All the benefits of real GH, less injections, less sides, a lot less money.... need i say more.

I hope you have found this information helpfull, i feel its one of the very best peptides if not the best.

Russianstars peptide rating 9/10

Kind regards RS 

Written by russianstar aka professor filimanov.​


----------



## gill123 (Feb 16, 2011)

*[FONT=宋体][/FONT]**[FONT=宋体]
[/FONT]*[FONT=宋体]Dehydrogenase is a kind of catalytic redox reaction of the enzyme material in the enzyme category belongs to the first category. [/FONT]*[FONT=宋体]
[/FONT]*[FONT=宋体]Dehydrogenase[/FONT][FONT=宋体] in the oxidation reaction is called the hydrogen donor substrate or electron donor, was reduced substrate receptors called hydrogen or electron acceptor. When the receptor is O2, the catalytic reaction of enzymes known as the oxidase, other cases are referred to as dehydrogenase. Almost all of the different dehydrogenase substrate according to the name.[/FONT]


----------



## timeswift (Feb 18, 2011)

great post ...
thanks for sharing..


----------



## David Fasnacht (Feb 18, 2011)

wow great info


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 24, 2011)

David Fasnacht said:


> wow great info


 
Thanks man hope it helps!!


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 24, 2011)

timeswift said:


> great post ...
> thanks for sharing..


 
Your welcome bro!!


----------



## yaya888 (Jan 29, 2015)

Russianstar said:


> Your welcome bro!!




How does the cream compare to the injections?


----------

